# chain on snowbear winch?



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

Just bought a used SB and previous owner said it need a winch,how is the chain attached to older SB's,is it bolted to drum or is there a special collar to mount to drum. I'm really not a big fan of cables or straps? Winch he gave me with plow had chain bolted (5/16). Is that how they originally came? Pics would help
Thanks


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

Do a search. Phantomracer used to post a lot of pics of his snowbear. I know he had something about the chain and hookup.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

Had my SB for quite a few years now (7-8?) and the chain setup is working fine so far. It seems to be pretty rugged. I don't feel secure with an aftermarket cable or strap. The original chain connects to the winch spool on a collar with the attaching hold-in bolt.

Tip: take care of that Warn superwinch. I have read for years about those winches getting wet then freezing overnight, breaking internal stuff. Try to keep it covered or garaged and dry. I am fortunate to be able to keep mine garaged year' round and no problems yet (fingers crossed!).

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

I just attached chain on my Harbor Freight winch with a stainless 3/8 ubolt, wish I knew whether the clamshell hookup that the oems come wiyh would fit the HF winch,what I have seems ok but time will tell


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I tried to put the clamshell thing on a Warn winch, but the drum size was not the same as the factory Superwinch. I liked the factory strap, but have been running a steel cable for a while. Every once and a while it gets kinked up, and I'd have to cut a few feet off the end. Either going to try another strap (bolted directly to the drum) or a piece of synthetic winch rope.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

update, mother nature just dumped 5 on me tonite and the ubolt holding chain on winch worked as expected, (perfect) know problems at all,we'll be getting plenty more in the next week, gotta go xmas shopping sometime too. Just thought I'd pass the update on to everyone that wondered
Bob


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

champlainl;910181 said:


> update, mother nature just dumped 5 on me tonite and the ubolt holding chain on winch worked as expected, (perfect) know problems at all,we'll be getting plenty more in the next week, gotta go xmas shopping sometime too. Just thought I'd pass the update on to everyone that wondered
> Bob


I think I sold you the plow hope it works out well for you.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

yes, you did sell it to me,working great so far, made a couple of mods to it and now its even better, hopefully you got your curtis in working order. I put a set of timbrens on the front of my truck, they made a huge difference,can't even tell the plow is on it, bought a new winch for it, sanded and painted the beast looks brand new, just need some more snow. Thanks again
Bob


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

champlainl;921161 said:


> yes, you did sell it to me,working great so far, made a couple of mods to it and now its even better, hopefully you got your curtis in working order. I put a set of timbrens on the front of my truck, they made a huge difference,can't even tell the plow is on it, bought a new winch for it, sanded and painted the beast looks brand new, just need some more snow. Thanks again
> Bob


Yes got the Curtis up and running good. I am going to sand blast and paint it this summer. I cranked up my torsion bars and added 400lbs sand to behind the rear axle to accommodate the heavier curtis. Happy plowing.


----------

